# Jig to make a raised pannel



## aloeto (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for a jig to do a raised pannel, actually it is a piece of wood of around 30×20cm and 3 cm width.
MAny thanks in advance.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I make raised panels with a router and a fence. No jig involved.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

If you have a router, try one of the raised panel bits from www.Rockler.com or www.MLCS.com. You can get several profiles and they're much easier to use than trying it on a table saw.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I use the Freud Quadracut bits and they are "primo". Bearing guided, so all you need is some sort of router table.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

A tall fence on the TS and a good push stick makes quick work for raised pannels that are flat tappered. If you want a fancy profile get the router bits, you can always use a new tool. The flat 3 wing ones work well the tallstand up ones are safer.
MIKE


----------

